# St John's Hospital, Chelmsford, Essex



## rectory-rat (Nov 17, 2010)

I posted a couple of days ago about the pretty much final closure of St John's hospital in Essex. I found my pics eventually  so here they are. It's a good explore but I hardly had any time and a camera that can only take six pictures, it's got a good old grand house and a chapel on the site. I plan to go again between xmas and new year so hopefully I'll get some interiors..........Enjoy






Seemingly an old manor house at the back of the site, very well boarded





House as seen from the 'public areas'!





Main part of the site, old wards, chapel and loads more......





Yay, unboarded windows!!! Oh, they're two floors up





The most modern block on site





You can see the top of the chapel in the distance....

Just so you know, there is no security at the moment, so now is the time. No CCTV and lots of holes in fences as well

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## J35 Draken (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice! Only had a quick poke around the place a few months ago so this is definitely back on the 'to do' list!


----------



## DubbedNavigator (Nov 18, 2010)

A mate of mine works there, apparently it officially closes today


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 18, 2010)

I was born there!!
I will def have to pop it on the To-Do list then!


----------

